# Anyone with this ?



## 16085 (Feb 3, 2007)

For the past few days Ive been experiencing a burning on and under my right rib, feels like something is tight. Also, there is a stabbing pain where the ribs meet....right below the ribs and the upper mid stomach.In March I had a full work up of my abdominal area....which included the CT scan/ultrasound and colonoscopy! All my organs were healthy and fine. I don't know whats up with this! Lisa


----------



## mom2 (Aug 31, 2007)

Yes! At first my pain was just on the left, but then it happened on the right, too. My doctor told me it was probably costochondritis (inflammation at the junction of a rib and its cartilage). I never really found any medicines that would help me, but I'm just one of those people... Also, I am rather top heavy, and sometimes my pain seems to be associated with wearing nonsupportive bras (haven't found one that is totally comfortable yet). I seemed to go through a rough spell over a few months, but now it is only a once-in-a-while thing. Hope you get some relief.


----------



## Jenwithsibo (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi Lisa, I began with some of the same issues in Jan 07. You would not believe what I have been through in the past 8 months. The 3rd Doc told me I had "costachondritis", after bloodwork and no other "apparent med problems, he advised me that I have Fibro. Problem with that is, my pain is not widespread it is and has been the same. Horrible pain down my sternum, ribs sides, back and an awful pain just at the base of my sternum, at the top of my abdomen. This affects my breathing, (not clinically, because pulmonist says so!!) but IT AFFECTS MY BREATHING. No meds helped, Celebrex, Cymbalta, Lyrica etc. I now am seeing a Gastro Specialist who just advised me I have SIBO, an overgrowth of bacteria in the small intestine, wich can cause Fibro symptoms. I dont' know what I think about that yet. Stay with this, if your pain continues, do not give up. We are our own advocates, and Docs are quite often wrong. I am 30 yr old female, with IBS/Gerd history. THAT"S ALL!!! I havent given up and refuse to, until I am well. I was fine one day and not the next. The story of my medical Journey from Jan until now is a very in depth one. If you have more ?'s please let me know. The PAIN IS HORRIBLE, and if let go, will consume you.Good Luck, Jen


----------



## 16085 (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks to the both of you. I figured with all the tests I have had its just a new part of my fibro. The pain has gotten better. I was in a month long flare too, so I think that was part of the flare.Thankfully I think I'm coming out of it........never had a month long flare before and never want another one!Lisa


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Costochondritis can happen to anyone. I dunno if it is more common with fibromyalgia or not. I get it to various degrees every so often.Sometimes an NSAID will help in the short term if you can tolerate those (Aleve, etc.).I think sometimes Glucosamine supplements can help, but I'm not sure if they do or I think they do.For the most part it seems to come and go on its own for no apparent reason.K.


----------

